# massive audio NX5 vs kenwood XR-5S



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

like the title states, which amp do you guys feel is the better buy despite any price differences? will be used to drive a 2way active system and a subwoofer. any thoughts from those with experience using either or both?


----------



## Demonbane23 (Aug 22, 2005)

dsauce16 said:


> like the title states, which amp do you guys feel is the better buy despite any price differences? will be used to drive a 2way active system and a subwoofer. any thoughts from those with experience using either or both?


This belongs in another part of the forum. Maybe someone can move it for you. This particular area is for people to write reviews and comparisons of products they have used. Maybe if a mod can move it for you you will find more answers.


----------



## slater (Nov 21, 2010)

dsauce16 said:


> like the title states, which amp do you guys feel is the better buy despite any price differences? will be used to drive a 2way active system and a subwoofer. any thoughts from those with experience using either or both?


idk about the kenwood XR-5S, but the kenwood XR-4S ran really really hot. i had the gain only to about 1/4 to 1/5 the way up. i also was running active. but i cant say anything towards the nx5. but most likely my next amp is going to be the nx4. i hope this helps


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You can be sure the nano series will also get really hot: those guys are tiny and AB.


----------

